
737 Max Fix possibly delayed by government shutdown - PaulHoule
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/03/boeings-fixes-to-737-max-software-delayed-by-government-shutdown-report-claims/
======
Osiris
I can't believe that they built that system to rely on a single sensor without
taking into account any other data, such as the pilot's control stick, change
in altitude, airspeed, etc. I would not like to be the engineer responsible
for 300 deaths.

